# 40 year old mum of two...and pregnant again :)



## TaraMum

Hi everyone! 

I'm Tara, mum to a wonderful 17 year old and beautiful 3 year old, i recently found out that I'm pregnant again and am 6 weeks today! It was a very happy surprise and it seems that I have inherited my turbo ovaries and awesome fertility on my mum's side (she was 42 when she had me). 

Slightly nervous as I'm high risk due to a previous stillbirth, plus I had a vaginal prolapse, group b strep and polyhydramnios in my last pregnancy, plus have had a little spotting and pain with this one but feeling positive :) 

Anyone else due in July? Nice to be with other mature mums! :happydance:


----------



## Qmama79

Congratulations! I hope all goes well! X


----------



## Suzy t

Hi :) I'm in much the same boat as you! I have a 16 year old and a 2 year old, and am now due for my new one in July. Oh, and I'm 42! That's the most impressive bit haha. Would be happy to hang with you - I'm part of a July group and sometimes the age difference is way more obvious! No disrespect, but gee they complain a lot already!! Lol..


----------



## TaraMum

These youngsters have it easy, heh :)


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I'm 43, mom of one 3 year old, and PG again (surprise)! Due in July. My first PG was uneventful. I did have a MC in May (also unplanned), so I'll just quietly wait until things are more shored up with this PG before I roll out the red carpet.


----------



## Hopeful1479

First of all congrats on your baby!! Welcome to the thread, I will be 37 when I have my second child... :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hiya.....I am 42 and pregnant with number 2. Daughter is 4 in March. I am due end of July:happydance:

Tentatively excited as have had a couple of chemical pregnancies in last 15 months and one loss at 9 weeks....diagnosed as a partial molar. I got discharged in early October and fell pregnant the very next cycle:thumbup:

Had a scan in EPU on Monday....6w 4d I estimated...they put me at 6 weeks. Thinking of demanding another scan before the 12 week scan as they should tbh....especially with molar history

Hi everyone x x


----------

